# run across something



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://martinsant.net/?cat=24


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

That would be me. It works but I only use it to drive a DCC HO econami for the sound. Otherwise the loco it's in is driven by battery power via a 18V7 pololu motor controller under R/C control (well kinda, Xbee). In theory, the chip will drive 3A but I have not tried it at load.


----------

